# What can I use instead of a pastry blender?



## thefragile7393

One of the recipes in my LLL cookbook says to use a pastry blender but I don't have one! What can I use instead? This might seem like a dumb question but I really don't want to mess this up and if having a special blender does the trick.....


----------



## WaitingForKiddos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefragile7393* 
One of the recipes in my LLL cookbook says to use a pastry blender but I don't have one! What can I use instead? This might seem like a dumb question but I really don't want to mess this up and if having a special blender does the trick.....

Your hands. Just roll your finger tips through the dough squeezing slightly while incorperating the mix togehter.

A pastry blender is just a half moon of wires attached to a handle. It just cuts through the dough. It's not like a regular machine blender.


----------



## thefragile7393

Ooh okay!














I'm a rather beginner cook...I should have known that lol.


----------



## Village Mama

My mom taught me to do it with two butter knives. You hold one in each hand and starting from the opposite side of the bowl from the hand you are holding the knife in, cut across the bowl sliding the knives together in the middle and to the same side of the bowl of the knife holding hand. Repeat in al directions until pea sized bits appear. we only did this so that body heat didnt raise the temp of the lard type ingredients.


----------



## Village Mama

it sounds confusing. cross the knives( the flat sides pessed together) and slide them away from each other.


----------



## U2can

a fork.. just press the butter/shortening into the flour with the tines until incorporated as directed.


----------



## artemis33

A fork or two knives work pretty well. Fork is a little easier I think.


----------



## comamma

I use a fork.


----------



## MeIanchoIyDream

I just use my whisk, its pretty firm and works prefectly.


----------



## kriket

it depends on what the recipe is on if you want to use your hands or not. if you are making biscuits or something that is suposta be flaky don't use your hands. it melts the fat and then the flour soaks it all up. i didn't want your pretty something to come out all stiff, it it wasn't meant to. forks are nice.


----------



## thefreckledmama

Yep, two knives work great. A few years ago I was trying to make pies in my mom's serious under equipped kitchen. I used knives to cut in the butter, and a wine bottle to roll it out.


----------



## melissel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
it depends on what the recipe is on if you want to use your hands or not. if you are making biscuits or something that is suposta be flaky don't use your hands. it melts the fat and then the flour soaks it all up. i didn't want your pretty something to come out all stiff, it it wasn't meant to. forks are nice.

Interesting!!!! Maybe this is what's wrong with my biscuits! I always assumed it was because I was using all whole wheat. Thanks!


----------



## LemonPie

I use my food processor







Pulse it until it looks like bread crumbs, then slowly pour in my cold water through the top _just_ until it comes together.

Jen


----------

